# Have headphones finally nailed it,



## novaburst (May 21, 2022)

Was checking out these Steven Slate Audio VSX Modeling headphones and it seems like the perfect mixing companion

Would you shut your monitors down for something like these,

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-back-studio-headphones-with-modeling-plug-in


----------



## gsilbers (May 21, 2022)

novaburst said:


> Was checking out these Steven Slate Audio VSX Modeling headphones and it seems like the perfect mixing companion
> 
> Would you shut your monitors down for something like these,
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-back-studio-headphones-with-modeling-plug-in



Its always a huge dose of skeptisim for me with anything Slate just becase the way they market stuff and that sort of narrator intense voice.

With that said, they could be good. Woudnt it be the same as what sonarworks is doing with specific headphone models? (grabbing the eq/phase curve of specific headphone and applyng the different monitoring environments)


----------



## Trash Panda (May 21, 2022)

Slate VSX - BUYER BEWARE - Hardware issues.


Hey all, I just uploaded a video documenting my experience with the poor build quality of the Slate VSX headset. Have any of you experienced anything similar? let me know! -DJ



vi-control.net


----------



## Zanshin (May 21, 2022)

I have a decent set of headphones (lcd-x), but prefer my monitors (focal shapes). The real crossfeed etc just feels better to my ears. But maybe I just need to spend more time with the cans on (shrug)?

I also agree that the Slate marketing is massive turn off.


----------



## method1 (May 21, 2022)

Very happy with mine, no hardware issues, super handy tool.
I was sceptical at first, slate marketing etc, but working with them changed my mind.
I prefer the system to some of the competing products like sonarworks, waves, acustica.

For a lot of people they are much better than working in the average bedroom/home studio, that's likely the main market for these, but that doesn't detract from their usefulness.


----------



## novaburst (May 21, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> With that said, they could be good. Woudnt it be the same as what sonarworks is doing with specific headphone models? (grabbing the eq/phase curve of specific headphone and applyng the different monitoring environments)


I think reference is key, the modeling software that comes with the Head set can be used to get good results faster,


----------



## VanSou (May 21, 2022)

i also got the LCD-X and I would never get rid of my speakers! For me anything dynamic related is so much easier to judge with speakers.. Also while mixing the comparison between speakers and headphones is also very important to my workflow


----------



## novaburst (May 21, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I have a decent set of headphones (lcd-x)


These are great phones i have heard of engineers doing 100% mastering on these cans also using software to enhance the phones capability


----------



## VanSou (May 21, 2022)

novaburst said:


> These are great phones i have heard of engineers doing 100% mastering on these cans also using software to enhance the phones capability


the sound is great, specially hearing room on these is fantastic. you can tell that the 2nd Double Bass Is just sitting behind the third cello (I am a bit exaggerating here).. but you can't work with those headphones for longer than 20 minutes, they are sooo heavy and are actually killing my neck =D


----------



## novaburst (May 21, 2022)

Some good info


----------



## Pier (May 21, 2022)

novaburst said:


> Some good info



For $1,500 they better be good!


----------



## novaburst (May 21, 2022)

I found this utube, it may be a no go for some but comforting to some that maybe thinking the headphone root


----------



## Instrugramm (May 21, 2022)

Since I've had to leave my homestudio behind 8 months ago I have transitioned to mixing and mastering exclusively on my HD 600s in a virtual room. I have spent several thousands of euros on headphones over the last years and had at some point probably 20+ headphones in my collection, most of which I sold in recent months. I am an absolute audiophile, have had two 9.2 homecinema systems and used to work with Amphion One 15s and 2 SVS SB2000 Pros, I know most people here on the forum won't want to hear this but you don't need high-end headphones for mixing. Headphones and speakers are very different in how they work and how sound is perceived, cans are more specific because they actually create a space, expensive headphones (HD800S for example) often have a large soundstage and will therefore betray your perception.

I'd argue that you actually need the opposite, if I want to hear microscopic detail then yes I will put on my Ether CXs for example but for mixing something that is neutral and a bit less detailed (and has a narrow soundstage) will actually give you better results, since your ears will be able to focus on the overall relation of the sounds and you can work out small details and increase clearity. High-end headphones will make your music sound clean and spacious even if your mix is less than optimal. I'm sure the LCD-X people will now come swinging at me but I wouldn't even be able to wear something that heavy for prolongated times (and yes I have heard LCD-Xs, headphones are a huge part of my life and my passion) and although they're very nice headphones, I'd argue that Verum One Mk2 sound similar but better at a fraction of the cost.

LCD-Xs or HD800S' are like Lamborghini or Bentley, they're awesome but if you want to go racing you need a race car, no plush seats, no fancy stitching on the leather, just lightweight power. I'm sorry for the rant but it's something you get to understand once you've heard not 1 or 2 but 100+ headphones and have spent a fortune, speakers are different, get the best speakers you can, they also have diminishing returns but expensive studio monitors are mostly worth it as opposed to 1000 euro + headphones (the sweetspot here is around 600-800 euros).

If you love your LCD-Xs that's fine but it's ridiculous how some members get the feeling (when asking in this forum, though not specifically this thread) that they need some of the most overpriced cans in the industry if they ever want to be able to create a good mix, that's just plain wrong. LCD-Xs are excellent but not essential, work with your ears not your wallet.

Rant over.


Ps. I haven't heard the Slate Audio ones (just rumours about poor build quality) but I have heard the HEDDphones twice and honestly think they're crap, get some Stax instead but again probably not for mixing (too fast, too detailed and low on bass impact)...


----------



## Pier (May 22, 2022)

@Instrugramm what's your opinion on the Sundara?

I'm currently using the Fostex T50RP mk3 and very happy for what I paid. I prefer them over the HD600 which I also own. These were my first planar and I'm wondering if the jump to the Sundara would be worth it.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 22, 2022)

VSX is amazing.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 22, 2022)

novaburst said:


> Some good info



Last time i checked them i got told they make noises when you move the head, so not for mixing :(


----------



## Instrugramm (May 22, 2022)

Pier said:


> @Instrugramm what's your opinion on the Sundara?
> 
> I'm currently using the Fostex T50RP mk3 and very happy for what I paid. I prefer them over the HD600 which I also own. These were my first planar and I'm wondering if the jump to the Sundara would be worth it.


Sundaras sound very natural and have a lush sound stage, good for listening pleasure, as for mixing I wouldn't recommend them since they have a slightly peaky treble range (similar to Argon T60RPs/Aivas/HD560S) and lack sub bass extension. I always feel like they're a Sendy Aiva in the middle of a big space. I think your T50s might be sounding wider and bassier but I can't say for sure, I haven't heard "normal" T50s in a long time, only modified ones (Argons).

AFAIK the Sundaras have been updated slightly last year or so (I haven't heard the revision yet, only owned the original ones for a while before transitioning to Verum One Mk2s) and seem to have been improved somewhat but the overall character looks to be the same from what I've read in reviews and forums. They're definitely very good headphones at that price.

Ps. I pretty much never use my HD600s for listening pleasure, they only excel at female voices and classic orchestral material. If you'd ever want to have a sort of "nice" HD 600 sound, you'll either need to modify some 58X Jubilees (a bit less detailed but fantastic sound signature and among the best "bang for the buck" cans in the business) or go for HD660S' (a bit less sub bass extension than 58Xs but more clearity and detail).


----------



## Pier (May 23, 2022)

Thanks for your comment.



Instrugramm said:


> I think your T50s might be sounding wider and bassier but I can't say for sure



I recently upgraded my interface from an Audient iD4 mk1 to a Motu M4 which has better DA and a good amp (probably not audiophile but the best amp I've owned so far).

The soundstage was immediately wider on the T50s and the high end is more present and has more detail compared to my previous interface.

I just can't use my DT990 with the M4 anymore. It sounds way better (tighter low end, more space) but it's like the treble peak got turned up by at least 6dbs and it's painful.

As for the low end of the T50... you may be right. I will try to compare that with the HD600.


----------

